# The Solution to Global Warming.......



## Kirkhill (12 Dec 2006)

Just so everyone knows:  Apply sarcasm filter  



> Research Shows Small Nuclear War Could Wreak Havoc
> 
> 
> (Source: Voice of America news; issued Dec. 11, 2006)
> ...


http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16851726.1133540294.Q5BzxsOa9dUAAHeSPdQ&modele=jdc_34

This quote really stands out for me - 



> "It's remarkable that, owing to the confluence today of nuclear proliferation, migration into megacities, and centralization of economies within these cities, human society is extremely vulnerable at this point in time," said Richard Turco.



This chap is saying what I have been saying all along in response to those that promote urbanization and high density living.  It doesn't matter if the disaster is a nuclear war or some other disaster.  Urbanization is NOT a successful survival strategy for humanity.


----------



## FredDaHead (12 Dec 2006)

Hey, if we're all going to die, we might as well all die in one brilliant flash of fire, no?

But that nuclear war idea sure would work well for the environment, now wouldn't it?


----------



## a_majoor (12 Dec 2006)

Well the enviro catastrophists insist the global temperature will rise one degree celsius if we _don't_ do something, and the article predicts a one degree celsius global cooling effect for a regional nuclear war........ >


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Dec 2006)

Looks like a win-win to me....


----------



## FredDaHead (12 Dec 2006)

_Hey, India! Pakistan said you stink and your women are ugly. And they said they can kick your asses any day!

Hey, Pakistan! India said..._


There, let's turn the global heater off, shall we?


----------



## DBA (12 Dec 2006)

> "If this took place in 2006, you would have immediate large cooling and this would be a global climate change unprecedented in recorded history," noted Alan Robock.



Must have neglected to actually do research into recorded history. "The 1815 eruption of Tambora in Indonesia blanketed the atmosphere with ash; the following year, 1816, came to be known as the Year Without A Summer, when frost and snow were reported in June and July in both New England and Northern Europe." From wikipedia article on Mount Tambora and the Little Ice Age.


----------



## warspite (12 Dec 2006)

I have anti-freeze in my blood,* BRING ON THE COLD * 8)


----------



## gazelle (12 Dec 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> _Hey, India! Pakistan said you stink and your women are ugly. And they said they can kick your asses any day!
> 
> Hey, Pakistan! India said..._
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Synthos (12 Dec 2006)

> Research Shows Small Nuclear War Could Wreak Havoc



REALLY... Who would have thought? :


----------

